# AngelFins in the GTA on October 6th - aquarium supplies



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be doing another GTA trip on Saturday October 6th. 
We have several new products: Fluval air pumps, minerals for keeping CRS and Sulawesi shrimps, shrimp shelters, Eheim heaters, branch wood, Hagen Glo lamps, ...
Check our website: angelfins.ca for the whole list of products that we are now carrying. 
You can order by email, phone (See Contact Us on our website), via our website (preferred) or by PM. 
This time we are heading to Newmarket and unfortunately, we will not be making stops at Pickering and Whitby. 
Here is a list of stops for this trip:


B - 1:00 p.m. Esso - James Snow Pkwy and highway 401 (Milton)
 C - 1:30 p.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 D - 2:00 p.m. Shoppers Drugh Mart - Dufferin St and highway 401 (Yorkdale Mall)
 E - 2:20 p.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 F - 2:45 p.m. Staples - Kennedy Rd and Steeles Av (Pacific Mall)
 G - 3:30 p.m. Home Sense - Bonshaw Av and Younge St (Newmarket)









View Larger Map


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Please submit your orders by Saturday October 6th - 10 a.m.
Thanks.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We have now wild caught Pygmy cories for sale. See our other post: Cories.


10 cories for $25.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our Shrimp condominiums and shelters are back in stock. Our new addition is a 7cm long cone cave.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you GTAers for your business. Our next trip is going to be on November 3rd.


----------

